# аккордеон BELL Duovox



## Mindrock (17 Янв 2016)

Приветствую, дорогоие коллеги!
Приобрел недавно вот такого зверя  Как акустический инструмент он звучит чудесно, но поскольку там имеются пять микрофонов (3 справа и 2 слева), вход в виде "джека", еще разъемы-скрабы и куча всякой электроники, то естественно возникает желание проверить и услышать  Если кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным, буду рад любой информации на счет того, каким образом его можно подключить и как это все (его микрофоны и электроника) работает.
Заранее благодарен!


----------



## gte_33 (17 Янв 2016)

Ваши два разъема напоминают мне приблуду, которую не раз видел на ebay.com Она якобы заменяет огромный блок управления и переводит в MIDI сигнал. Могу конечно ошибаться, но очень похоже.


----------



## kep (17 Янв 2016)

Да, это зверюга та еще... Вот страничка с подробными фотографиями, вы купили, скажем так, не все оборудование. МИДИ там нет, а вот органные звуки есть.


----------



## Mindrock (17 Янв 2016)

gte_33 (17.01.2016, 21:32) писал:


> Ваши два разъема напоминают мне приблуду, которую не раз видел на ebay.com Она якобы заменяет огромный блок управления и переводит в MIDI сигнал. Могу конечно ошибаться, но очень похоже.


да, действительно очень похоже. что же она такая дорогая? )) как бы ее попробовать сначала? но в любом случае, спасибо за подсказку


----------



## Mindrock (17 Янв 2016)

хочется в первую очередь понять, как снимается звук с его встроенных микрофонов? все-таки их там пять штук и выполнены они очень качественно. есть ли возможность как-то не покупать все то оборудование, которое идет так сказать в комплекте и как-то облегчить (удешевить) процесс усиления звучания этого прекрасного итальянского инструмента? миди и электронные синтезированные тембры у меня не в приоритете. моя основная цель - всунуть в него "джек" (или какой иной переходник типа той самой дорогущей "приблуды") и вывести его родной акустический звук на мониторы. возможно ли это - вот что я пытаюсь понять


----------



## vev (17 Янв 2016)

Mindrock писал:


> хочется в первую очередь понять, как снимается звук с его встроенных микрофонов? все-таки их там пять штук и выполнены они очень качественно. есть ли возможность как-то не покупать все то оборудование, которое идет так сказать в комплекте и как-то облегчить (удешевить) процесс усиления звучания этого прекрасного итальянского инструмента? миди и электронные синтезированные тембры у меня не в приоритете. моя основная цель - всунуть в него "джек" (или какой иной переходник типа той самой дорогущей "приблуды") и вывести его родной акустический звук на мониторы. возможно ли это - вот что я пытаюсь понять


The accordion can be played as an acoustic accordion without any of the electronics. You can play it amplified using a standard 1/4" jack audio cable and any amplifier with the corresponding 1/4" input. There are separate volume controls for treble and bass conveniently installed on the grill. Finally, if you like the orchestral sounds you can connect the accordion to the included tone generator and enjoy a solid powerful bass sound as well as various synthesized electronic sounds for the keyboard side.


----------



## Mindrock (17 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> Mindrock писал:хочется в первую очередь понять, как снимается звук с его встроенных микрофонов? все-таки их там пять штук и выполнены они очень качественно. есть ли возможность как-то не покупать все то оборудование, которое идет так сказать в комплекте и как-то облегчить (удешевить) процесс усиления звучания этого прекрасного итальянского инструмента? миди и электронные синтезированные тембры у меня не в приоритете. моя основная цель - всунуть в него "джек" (или какой иной переходник типа той самой дорогущей "приблуды") и вывести его родной акустический звук на мониторы. возможно ли это - вот что я пытаюсь понять
> The accordion can be played as an acoustic accordion without any of the electronics. You can play it amplified using a standard 1/4" jack audio cable and any amplifier with the corresponding 1/4" input. There are separate volume controls for treble and bass conveniently installed on the grill. Finally, if you like the orchestral sounds you can connect the accordion to the included tone generator and enjoy a solid powerful bass sound as well as various synthesized electronic sounds for the keyboard side.


пробовал. не получается  

спасибо за совет


----------



## kep (18 Янв 2016)

Mindrock (18.01.2016, 01:55) писал:


> пробовал. не получается


 Скажите, а как пробовали? На фото не разглядеть, там один выход на джек внизу?
У этих микрофонов может быть очень слабый выходной сигнал, их надо пробовать на микрофонном входе. Кроме того, имеет значение какой джек Вы использовали - моно или стерео, в зависимости от распайки могло и не пойти.


----------



## Mindrock (18 Янв 2016)

да, там один вход "джек" внизу. пробовал разными шнурами, но без предусиления. завтра попробую через пульт на микрофонном входе. спасибо большое за совет


----------



## glory (18 Янв 2016)

А какие микрофоны? Если конденсаторные,  то они требуют питания. Начиная от отдельной схемы и батарейки, и заканчивая вообще фантомным... А конденсаторные они скорее всего...


----------



## vev (18 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> А какие микрофоны? Если конденсаторные,  то они требуют питания. Начиная от отдельной схемы и батарейки, и заканчивая вообще фантомным... А конденсаторные они скорее всего...


В описании написано, что ничего из внешних схем не нужно


----------



## glory (18 Янв 2016)

При фантомном питании на стерео джек на один из каналов подаётся питание...


----------



## kep (18 Янв 2016)

glory (18.01.2016, 23:23) писал:


> При фантомном питании на стерео джек на один из каналов подаётся питание...


 Во-во, и не слабое - 48 Вольт. А при использовании моно джека может далеко пойти... Так что поосторожнее.


----------



## glory (19 Янв 2016)

Ну фантомное питание может быть и 5 вольт, например от звуковой карты ПК. Суть не в этом. Если микрофоны трехконтактные, значит они конденсаторные, и значит они требуют питания...


----------



## Attendo (19 Янв 2016)

Mindrock писал:


> да, там один вход "джек" внизу. пробовал разными шнурами, но без предусиления. завтра попробую через пульт на микрофонном входе. спасибо большое за совет


Подключите ваш аккордеон к микшерскому пульту с усилением ( естественно с колонками) исправным шнуром с пальчиком штекером (джек), фантомное питание не включайте и по идее должен появится звук. Как видно на фотографии внизу располагаются два регулятора звука для балансирования левой и правой руки. В Германии выпускался подобный инструмент в 70-х годах (Hohner FOX).Кстати ваш аккордеон был изготовлен  в Америке.
 Успехов вам!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Янв 2016)

Марка Bell принадлежала раньше Альдо Менкаччини; в последствии, он её завещал Алессандро Карроцца. Может, к нему и обратитесь?  Alex Bell Accordions NYC


----------



## Mindrock (23 Янв 2016)

Спасибо огромное всем ответившим!
Включили в микрофонный вход, раздули максимально и все работает. Будем пробовать раскачивать через предварительный усилитель. Пробовали через гитарный процессор и все звучит замечательно. Хочется попробовать через вокальный процессор и, думаю, все будет хорошо.


----------

